# Post "my to go list"



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> actually we can't go to many countries:all arab countries except Egypt,Jordan and Morocco
> we can't go also to some muslim countries:Indonesia,Malaysia


 That's ridicules... and then they complain because some nobody draws a cartoon in Denmark hno:

Well atleast you are always more than welcome in Scandinavia :cheers:


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

i think most of the European countries looks cool.

@Zohar, u can visit Canada or India ...


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

most of europe, but especially:

spain
scandinavia
the netherlands

the united states:

nyc
san francisco

australia:

melbourne
sydney

new zealand in general.

after that maybe iceland or japan.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> That's ridicules... and then they complain because some nobody draws a cartoon in Denmark hno:
> 
> Well atleast you are always more than welcome in Scandinavia :cheers:


Norway also not really loves us...only some countries in Europe are friendly to us....Denmark,Holland,Germany and UK


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Goku said:


> i think most of the European countries looks cool.
> 
> @Zohar, u can visit Canada or India ...


Canada is not attractive for me, sorry

but India i wish!!!


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Feel free to check out:
> http://community.webshots.com/album/397630038RtnmSp ( nature 50 km south of Copenhagen )
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/album/432893661PJdFIy ( Good old Copenhagen )


What can I say, more nice pics. Some of the nature pics remind a little bit of Minnesota in a way, And I love our nature. It looks like a nice clean place.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> Norway also not really loves us...only some countries in Europe are friendly to us....Denmark,Holland,Germany and UK


That's sad :sleepy: 

But atleast Denmark is doing it's best to divert attention our way...



dmg1mn said:


> What can I say, more nice pics. Some of the nature pics remind a little bit of Minnesota in a way, And I love our nature. It looks like a nice clean place.


 Thanks.. My mother live in Herfølge - a small town outside of Køge ( another small town  ) - and when I'm down there I love to go for a walk in the "woods" ( more like a backyard by American standards  ).
And there's a lot of nice beaches nearby too


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

*Near future (less than 2 years from now):*
Canada: Toronto
UK (Scotland more likely than England since my aunt has friends there)
France
Italy
Ireland
Sweden
Norway
Denmark

*Some time in the future:* 
Canada: BC, Quebec
US: Alaska, Hawaii, Washington, New England.
Cuba*, Mexico, Argentina, Chile, Uruguay, Costa Rica
Spain, Portugal, Greece
Hungary, Poland
Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia
Morocco, Gabon (aunt has friends)
China, South Korea, NK*, Thailand, India, Indonesia, Vietnam 
Australia, New Zealand, French Polynesia

*Hopefully i'll be living in Europe by then as a citizen.


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

SpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpain
SpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpain
SpainSpainSpaSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpain
SpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpain
SpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpainSpain


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

anybody want to go to spain???


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> Norway also not really loves us...only some countries in Europe are friendly to us....Denmark,Holland,Germany and UK


What do you mean by friendly ? Different people have different opinions within one country, if you mean governments though then your list should include Italy since our government has been quite pro-Isreal.


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

dmg1mn said:


> anybody want to go to spain???


actualy, I do 

Too bad I am broke, will somebody please buy me a ticket


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

want a travel partner? barcelona is where i want to be.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Toronto
Mexico City
Reno
San Antonio
Louisville
Honolulu


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

I got bored & I did a VERY UNOFFICIAL check of Ticket prices from Minneapolis to My selected group of European Cities. This is what I found; (Using Yahoo Travel)
I used May 1 2006 as a fly out date & May 8 2006 as a return date. (I just used these dates at random)
MSP-London - $723
MSP-Paris - $875
MSP-Madrid - $902
MSP-Amsterdam - $868
MSP-Frankfort - $862
MSP-Riga - $1218
MSP-Oslo - $709
MSP-Stockholm - $745
MSP-Copenhagen - $669
MSP-Rome - $925
MSP-Athens - $1064
MSP-Florence - $988
MSP-Berlin - $835
MSP-Warsaw - $1064
MSP-Moscow - $1241

I know I missed cities/countries. This was just for my curiosity. (I mean no offense)


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

UK, France, Netherlands, Berlin, Czech Republic, Austria, Italy, Switzerland, Spain, Portugal, Greece, Istanbul, Israel, Jordan, India, Singapore, Australia, Hong Kong, Japan, back to Mexico City after visiting 20 years ago, Brazil, Buenos Aires.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

dmg1mn said:


> MSP-Copenhagen - $669


 Looks like good old C to the P H  is the cheapest, which means more money for beer, so I don't see any reason for looking any further! It must be a sign :cheers: 

It's actually not bad.. I give $560 for Miami and $880 for San Francisco ( all SAS/British Airways over Heathrow ) I'm sure I can find cheaper, but I don't see any reason to fly east to go west.. that's just a waste of precious travel time - I'll rather pay more!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

shiver-me-timbers said:


> want a travel partner? barcelona is where i want to be.


You are welcome to BCN!


@Chuchi:
You are invited to BCN!!
:wink2:

For me:
My new countries for 2006 will be Russia, Poland, Peru and maybe Iceland and Israel perhaps.
:happy:


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Looks like good old C to the P H  is the cheapest, which means more money for beer, so I don't see any reason for looking any further! It must be a sign :cheers:


 :drunk: :booze: :cheers2: :cheers1:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Places I will visit.
Edinburgh
Liverpool
Brighton
Prague
Dublin 
Belfast
Bordeaux
Salzburg
Antwerp
Nicosia
Geneva
Rome
Palermo
Corleone
Venice
Budapest
Amsterdam
Rotterdam
St Petersburg
Salamanca
Madrid
Istanbul
Cape Town
New York
Chicago
Charleston
New Orleans
San Francisco
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Singapore


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

My short term realistic goal (Places to visit by 2010)

EUROPE : Belgium, Germany, Italy, Netherlands, Portugal, Switzerland, France, Spain, Ireland, Sweden, United Kingdom.

ASIA : Taiwan, China, Indonesia, Maldives, South Korea, Thailand.

Long term

South Africa, Israel (will try), Japan, Canada, Egypt, Turkey, New Zealand, Vietnam, U.S.A etc.


----------



## blue79 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nobody wants to visit Bulgaria :wink2:


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

^We were hesitating for next summer between Macedonia/Albania and Bulgaria. It became the 1st two countries. Quite sure I'll visit Bulgaria next summer . Must be nice there!


----------



## blue79 (Nov 16, 2005)

^ :happy: you'll be pleasantly surprised,not so much by the architecture or the infrastructure,but by the people and the nature.


----------



## NorthPole (Oct 21, 2005)

Virtually nobody wants to visit Poland! Even ZOHAR wrote its name starting with small letter 
Or maybe everybody already visited my country :sly:
Folks, now you have direct low-cost flights from London to every Polish city (including the "Polish big three": Cracow, Warsaw and Gdansk)!


Mr_Denmark said:


> ...Isn't it illegal to not recognise a UN country?...


Do you remember "Taiwan in UN" casus? hno:


ZOHAR said:


> Canada is not attractive for me, sorry...


Or maybe you fear Kappa? :|


*My list for next 3-5 years:*
Spain
UK
Turkey
Egypt
Morocco (even if I don't like its policy on Western Sahara)
Greece
Denmark (after replacing Lebanon last week)

*After some 3-5 years:*
Israel (100 years of Tel Aviv? :cheer: )
Jordan
Lebanon (?)

*Long term plans:*
RSA
Senegal, (again) Tanzania
India, Shri Lanka
Brazil, Argentina, Peru (and maybe Venezuela)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^eheheheh yes i fear Kappa
heheh yeah Tel Aviv 100 years it's going to be a great celebration!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

ehhehe Denmark is going to be a very popular place!!


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

Are there still people who want to come to the Netherlands?... It's very nice here, and you will be very welcome!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> ehhehe Denmark is going to be a very popular place!!


 I hope so...

Everybody is welcome... we have freedom enough for all 

Just do it in the summer, and to be hornest ( and with the risk of offending some Danes ) Zealand is enough... unless you love fat nude Germans on a huge sandy Jutland beach...

Stay in Copenhagen and rent a car or take the train to check out the cities nearby like Roskilde ( old Viking port ), Elsinore ( home of Hamlet  and with a nice old castle ) and Køge ( Nice old town with tons of old traditional crooked houses and nice shops and beaches ).

And don't forget to take a daytrip to Malmo Sweden ( only 45 minuttes by train )...


So come and experience what true freedom is all about - and enjoy the best beer and cutest girls in the world :cheers:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

NorthPole said:


> Virtually nobody wants to visit Poland! Even ZOHAR wrote its name starting with small letter
> Or maybe everybody already visited my country :sly:
> Folks, now you have direct low-cost flights from London to every Polish city (including the "Polish big three": Cracow, Warsaw and Gdansk)!



I left out European countries in my list. I love Europe and I would like to see every single piece of it. I pushed my mum and dad to go to Cracow this year in May. My mother has always wanted to see Auschwitz and I always wanted to see Cracow, it was the perfect combination. But my dad decided to go to Barcelona instead. Which is not bad at all 

My Europe list:

A trip to the Baltics and Finland. Helsinki, Tallinn, Riga, Kaunas, Vilnius. 

A big Poland trip. Amsterdam-Hamburg-Gdansk-Warsaw-Cracow-Zakopane-Katowice-Wroclaw-Dresden-Berlin-Amsterdam.

I would like to go back to Slovenia once in my life.

A trip to Serbia & Montenegro. Starting in Belgrade and than work my way out to the south and end the trip in Kotor.

Lissabon, Sintra, Cascais, Coimbra, Porto.

Andalusia, Extremadura and Madrid.

Sibiu, Brasov, Bucarest, Constanta, Varna, Veliko Tarnovo, Sofia.

Lviv, Kiev, Dnjepr, Krim, Odessa.

I would love to go to Naples once and check out Pompeii, Heraculeum, Vesuvius, Capri and Ischia once :drool:


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

@blue79: I do want to visit Bulgaria! It wasn't on my list because it was only a short selection, but actually all countries in the southern part of Central Europe are pretty high on my "to go" list.... Hungary, Bulgaria, Romania, etc. 

@NorthPole: I did already visit Poland, and I can recommend it to anyone. It has especially some very interesting cities... Krakow, Warsaw, Wroclaw, Poznan, etc.. All great!


----------



## ronald (Dec 10, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> I hope so...
> 
> Everybody is welcome... we have freedom enough for all
> 
> ...


Me and a few fellow students have planned just that exact trip, we are going to Copenhagen for a week in April, and we'll go to Malmo aswell.
How much is a train ticket from Copenhagen to Malmo? We were going to drive across that huge bridge, but we heard it costs 60 euros.. 
Oh and by the way, we enjoyed the best beer (Carlsberg  ) in a pub here last week! :cheers:


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

Havana, Israel, India, West Africa (Benin, Ghana, ...), Cabo Verde, Paraguay, Bolivia, Caribbean, Macau, Angola and a lot of another places


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

ronald said:


> Me and a few fellow students have planned just that exact trip, we are going to Copenhagen for a week in April, and we'll go to Malmo aswell.


 Great! Just ask if you have any questions.. :cheers: 



ronald said:


> How much is a train ticket from Copenhagen to Malmo? We were going to drive across that huge bridge, but we heard it costs 60 euros..


 By Train: from Copenhagen Central Station ( "Hovedbanegården" ) it takes 35 minutes to Malmo Central Station.. A return ticket costs 142 DKK ( 19 Euros pr person ) a 5 times ( or 5 persons ) "card" cost 575DKK ( 77 Euroes ) Link

By Car: it takes about 40 minutes and a return trip cost 64 Euros. Link

A public transportaion search engine: http://ptt.rejseplanen.dk/bin/query-p2w.exe/en?newrequest=yes&

And the trains real time position:

Regional, local and Intercity lines: http://lp.bane.dk/mapcafe/pass_tog.asp

Copenhagen S-Trains: http://byenspuls.dsb.dk/byens_puls/ByensPuls.html


ronald said:


> Oh and by the way, we enjoyed the best beer (Carlsberg  ) in a pub here last week! :cheers:


 :cheers1:


----------



## cjfjapan (Oct 10, 2004)

This year: Taiwan, Hong Kong, and if possible Moscow, Johannesburg and Istanbul.


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

shiver-me-timbers said:


> want a travel partner? barcelona is where i want to be.


ok if you go to madrid too  I want to go there

@Bitxo :hug:


----------



## NorthPole (Oct 21, 2005)

*@Forza Raalte:*

when in Gdansk, don't forget to make half-day trip to Malbork Castle of the Teutonic Order (if it's summer, the best choice is to start early morning for half-day long lazy cruise on the unique Ostroda-Elblag Canal (on distance from Elblag to Maldyty, then hurry up for a train to Malbork to visit the Castle)

when in Cracow, don't forget to make 3-4h trip to Salt Mine in Wieliczka

Both the Castle and the Mine are listed as UNESCO's World Heritage Sites and are Polish candidates for the 7 Wonders of Europe 

Hope you will find an opportunity to visit Poland next holiday. Wish you nice stay.


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

1. Castle Danger, Minnesota


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

@ronald, and everybody else, if you are looking for pictures of Copenhagen in the winter i f have just added new pictures to my thread, and there's an overview from my previus photo sprees 

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=7339133#post7339133


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

the city I want to visit (new)
Reikyavik (iceland)


the city I want to visit (again)
Tokyo (japan)


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

...Christmas in Tirole, Austria. magical!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Better spend xmas in Lappland - THAT is magical (not only because Santa comes from there ), and it's not 24 hours a day dark.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

^I saw northern lights for the first time last autumn when I was in Tromsø, fantastic!



ZOHAR said:


> yes we were...
> i don';t know about people but Norway as country doesn;t like Israel...


If you are thinking of our financial minister saying that she is boycotting Israel, please don't let that ruin your image of Norway. She is from the Social Left party, and not quite up to date with realities. Her party is on the extreme left side and gets around 5% of the votes.(And we got a finance minister from that winnie the poo-party, yes, Norway is fucked). Most people think it is bizarre wanting to boycott the only working democracy in the middle east, and the rest of the goverment has condemned her view.

My go to list:
Spain(especially Barcelona)
The Baltic states
Finland
NYC(again)
San Fransisco
Japan


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^i don;t also u'r (and UK) universities wanted to boycott Israel...


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

True that some student organization at a faculty at NTNU in Trondheim wanted, and a guy that denied to take part of it wasn't allowed to take his exam... Shows the "PC-hysteria gone wrong" mentality at some of the faculties. But enough of that


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

NorthStar77 said:


> ^I saw northern lights for the first time last autumn when I was in Tromsø, fantastic!


As a Norwegian i thought you had at least seen the northern lights once a year, even though you live further south and in Oslo. This has been a poor year with northern light, the sun activity has been low the last 2 years, but i have still seen good northern lights some 5-6 times this winter.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

^and I come from even further south you know


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

NorthStar77 said:


> ^and I come from even further south you know


Yes, and there is not much northern light there, but considering you are 28 years old i find it surprising you have never seen it, exept in Tromsø!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Did I miss now something? What Norway has to do with the whole Culture-war that people "support" them now as well?


----------



## siddis (Nov 15, 2005)

Qazaq said:


> Yes, and there is not much northern light there, but considering you are 28 years old i find it surprising you have never seen it, exept in Tromsø!


I'm 25 and I've never seen the northern light.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Kuesel said:


> Did I miss now something? What Norway has to do with the whole Culture-war that people "support" them now as well?


Have you missed the burned down Norwegian embassy in Syria? Boycott of Norwegian goods, withdrawal of all Norwegians from the Gaza-strip, Syria and Lebanon, withdrawal of all Norwegian aid-workers from most muslim countries(for their own safety), a burned down and looted Telenor HQ in Islamabad, famous Norwegians used as targets in internet-games etc? And a goverment that shivers in their pants and has started to compromise on freedom of speech because of all this violence..but enough of that, there are plenty of threads for that.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

No, but how did it start, this I didn't get? Did it also have something to do with the carricatures or did someone of your government said something wrong?


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

A christian fundamentalist newspaper selling 3500 copies printed the cartoons, and ofcourse the goverment could not apologize for that, and all hell broke loose. It has later been revealed that other bigger newspaper printed them aswell, but that doesn't matter aparently.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Increadable! What is strange: also here the BIGGEST newspaper was publishing some of the caricatures. But the foreign minister said: freedom of speech is very important - but respect and tolerance against other cultures as well. We have many muslims living here but we never have real problems - also not in islamic countries (maybe our banks pay them well :lol: - sorry, we hate the politics of our banks ). I don't think that it's the job of the government to apologize for something that happens in their country. But they should state clear: it's NOT the oppinion of the government or the people, it is an extremis minority and we don't support humiliatian like that, but have to accept the freedom of the press. 

That's the problem: it's always easy to go after symbols as products or embassies. If revenge is so important, burn down that publisher house and leave the population in peace that has nothing to do with it.

BUT: please also we so "high educated and progressive" westerners - accept that there are other cultures as ours and other systems. It's not up to us to tell someone else what's right and wrong and how they should think or lead their countries! Even though that we may think it's so wrong what they do and people have to suffer for it. The Americans also suffer (sooner or later anyway) from their big Führer :lol:


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Kuesel said:


> I don't think that it's the job of the government to apologize for something that happens in their country. But they should state clear: it's NOT the oppinion of the government or the people, it is an extremis minority and we don't support humiliatian like that, but have to accept the freedom of the press.


And believe me, our goverment has stated this over and over again, but it doesn't have an effect at all! Infact, a reporter for the TV-station Al-Arabia(?) said that they had edited away this from what our foreign minister said, because it would only make matters worse. The thought that an idea published in a newpaper is not aproved by the goverment is simply unthinkable for many people.



> BUT: please also we so "high educated and progressive" westerners - accept that there are other cultures as ours and other systems. It's not up to us to tell someone else what's right and wrong and how they should think or lead their countries!


This is not the issue here. It's not about "westerners" deciding how people in the middle east shall live their lives. It's infact the opposite! 

But I think there are many other threads for this. Let's not hijack the thread.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

siddis said:


> I'm 25 and I've never seen the northern light.


Hm, well, then you have something to look forward too!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Okay, sorry - no more discussion about that. I was only wondering and really shocked about it!


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

I would still have to go around the Philippines' 7,107 islands before I go abroad!


----------



## siddis (Nov 15, 2005)

Qazaq said:


> Hm, well, then you have something to look forward too!


I hope I will see it some day. I've only been to Northern Norway once, but that was during the summer. I prefer to spend my holidays in southern Europe...


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

2008

Czech Republic
Ireland
Scotland
Germany
France
Spain
Portugal
Hungary
Poland
Switzerland
Austria
Netherlands
Belgium
Luxembourg
Denmark
Sweden

2009

Singapore (revisit)
South Korea
Japan
Thailand
Vietnam


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

joce23 said:


> This year I wanna go to Australia and/or China. :cheers:


welcome to china. suggest you vist west rural mountain eara. really new feeling about life.


----------



## vogriphach (Dec 24, 2006)

To go:

1. New York City
2. Bhutan
3. North Korea
4. Iran
5. I also want to go to Japan again!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

jlshyang said:


> 2008
> 
> Czech Republic
> Ireland
> ...


Where is UAE and Oman on your list ?


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Where is UAE and Oman on your list ?


:lol: I might visit UAE on my way back to Malaysia next year.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

1.	Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
2.	Madrid, Spain
3.	Paris, France
4.	Prague, Czech Republic
5.	Vienna, Austria
6.	Rome, Italy
7.	Barcelona, Spain
8.	New York, USA
9.	London, UK
10.	Florence, Italy


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Has everybody visited Germany already or is just no one interested to do so?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ It's on my top to go list!!! (Well, I'm actually GOING there in 12 days )


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

TO GO :
PARIS (for the 3rd time)
LONDON
MADRID
ROME
QATAR
KOWEIT
CYPRUS
OMAN
DUBAI
YEMEN
JORDAN


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The 2must visit cities (cities i haven`t visited before

Shanghai
Singapore


Others 

New York
Chongqing
Sydney
Berlin
London
Doha
Abu Dhbai
Moscow
Panama City
Chicago
Guangzhou
every citiy that builds a new WTB


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sooner or later, I MUST get to know(not just visit):
*Hong Kong
*Shanghai
*Beijing (I wasn't that interested, but CCTV Headquarters drew my attention)
*Sydney
*Toronto
*Buenos Aires
*Sao Paolo
*Santiago de Chile
*Dubai
*Moscow
*München
*Singapore
*TelAviv


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

*DEUTSCHLAND*



erbsenzaehler said:


> Has everybody visited Germany already or is just no one interested to do so?


Ich bin bisher drei mal in Deutschland gewessen, und kann einfach nicht warten Sie wieder zu besuchen. :banana:

Ich bin Mexikaner, aber Deutschland ist irgendwie meine zweites Heimatland.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

erbsenzaehler said:


> Has everybody visited Germany already or is just no one interested to do so?


No, hahah... I love Germany, it's one of my favourite countries... Hamburg, for example, almost entered on my list! Actually, it's in the 11th position! Ich liebe Deutschland!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

1. Berlin
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Rest of the world


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

erbsenzaehler said:


> Has everybody visited Germany already or is just no one interested to do so?


It's in my list too! I hope to visit Hamburg, Berlin and Frankfurt this summer.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Indonesia (Bali)
Philippines
Vietnam
Japan (Tokio)
Mexico
Argentina
Chile


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Australia
> Israel
> Hong Kong
> Toronto
> ...


Hope you'll do a decent photo-report FREKI. :cheers:


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

I Love Germany. My number one country. 
Places I havent been to though, which I should for various reasons...soon
New York
Rio
Buenos Aires
Leningrad
Madagascar


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Vietnam / Laos / Cambodia (will go there in July/August)
Cuba (will go there in December/January)
Chile / Argentina (planned for 2009)
Iceland (planned for 2009)
Jordan / Syria (planned for 2009)
New Zealand (planned for 2010)
India (planned for 2010)
UAE / Oman
Nepal / Tibet
Peru / Bolivia
Madagascar
Ethiopia
NW USA / SW Canada
Moscow / St. Petersburg
Iran


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Harkeb said:


> I Love Germany. My number one country.


Just for you buddy.




















While I'm at it  Anybody who considers learning German around?
Might be the perfect place to start here.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Istanbul is way up on my to-visit list. Oman is alright, used to live there. IMHO - go outside of Muscat for the real beauty of Oman


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

My "to go" list:

Croatia (Dubrovnik, Split and Zagreb), Lithuania, New Zealand and revisit to British Columbia, Canada!


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

eklips said:


> My first on the to go list is Peru, I have already been there though, afterwards there is
> 
> Mexico
> Israel/Palestine (politics aside, very very intersting place)
> ...





Þróndeimr said:


> huh? I've never heard that we had anything against Israel, or did not you like the Oslo-agreement?
> 
> Anyway, your perfectly welcome to Norway! kay:
> 
> ...





NorthPole said:


> Virtually nobody wants to visit Poland! Even ZOHAR wrote its name starting with small letter
> Or maybe everybody already visited my country :sly:
> Folks, now you have direct low-cost flights from London to every Polish city (including the "Polish big three": Cracow, Warsaw and Gdansk)!
> 
> ...





esintjago said:


> been to many countries, would like to visit many....if I have to make a top 15 (difficult!!!) it would be:
> Iceland, Ghana, Vietnam, Brazil, Philippines, Mexico, Ecuador, Mozambique, *Venezuela*, Botswana, Zambia, Japan, Trinidad & Tobago, Hungary, South Korea.


Your really know the best option name :colgate: repit please... *VENEZUELA*



Baianóide said:


> Havana, Israel, India, West Africa (Benin, Ghana, ...), Cabo Verde, Paraguay, Bolivia, *Caribbean*, Macau, Angola and a lot of another places


Tell you a secret, when you say Caribbean, you are saying *Margarita Island & Los Roques - VENEZUELA* :cheers:

Famouse and rich people such as Leonardo Di Caprio, Naomi Campbell or JLo love this places to relax in the beach or to buy in the best stores worldwide as Tiffany & CO, L'Occitane, Façonnable, Kenneth Cole and more.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Skyprince said:


> You should add Muscat ( Oman ) and Tokyo on your list  Oman has nice people, great cities, superb beaches and food. Japan is amazing country with advanced n surprising technology and a totally different world.
> 
> But I wish to visit Azerbaijan too ! ( but u must be my host for sure, problem is airfare is very expensive from here to Baku  )


If you invite, why not


----------



## brownman (Dec 24, 2006)

Oman looks impressive from the photos.

My other to go list:

Slovenia, Romania, Croatia, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Poland, Bulgaria, Ukraine or elsewhere in Central Europe

Love to go to South America as well. Ecuador, Bolivia, Peru, Chile, Argentina or Brazil


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Next are my places/routes/areas I want to visit

Peru Machu pichu/cuzco area
Argentina/Chile Patagonia
Brasil Rio, Recife, Salvador, Manaus
Turkey Istanbul
Spain the whole country
Mexico Chiapas, Yucatan peninsula and Veracruz
Colombia Cartagena

I already know australia and New zaland but I would like to go back someday

As you can see I`m more interested in cultural experiences and natural landscapes (including food) than big cities or skyscrapers


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

norway, denmark, finland, sweden and amsterdam


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

NorthPole said:


> *After some 3-5 years:*
> Israel (100 years of Tel Aviv? :cheer: )


so ure coming to Israel next year?:banana:


----------

